# Best dyes for jute



## Mac_NZ (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone have first hand experience with a good dye for jute, specifically colors and brands.  The colors I brought are not coming at as the colors I want. The Mustard looks like florou fricking orange.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2009)

As my cousin Vinny said... "Well, there is no way the two jutes coulda done it...."  :doh:


----------



## Headshot (Dec 22, 2009)

I buy mine already colored.  You can usually go to fabric stores or even Walmart and they will have colored burlap bolts that you can buy by the yd and then cut it into strips.  I don't know if you have access to those types of places but if you do then I would start there.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 22, 2009)

Headshot said:


> I buy mine already colored.  You can usually go to fabric stores or even Walmart and they will have colored burlap bolts that you can buy by the yd and then cut it into strips.  I don't know if you have access to those types of places but if you do then I would start there.


 
I dont think he has a walmart in his neighborhood;)


----------



## Headshot (Dec 23, 2009)

EATIII said:


> I dont think he has a walmart in his neighborhood;)


 
That's what I was thinking, but if he is able to buy dyes then he has some access to stores. 

 If it's the lighter color you want, then go get some feed bags from  somewhere and use a mild bleach solution to get them lighter so they will take the dye better.


----------



## QC (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess dyes are like house paint, sometimes what ends up on the wall is not whats on the tin. Pre dyed looks a safe bet.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheers guys. We cant get the pre dyed cut lengths here, no Walmart either - we dont have enough illegals to stack the shelves   I've got a massive roll of Jute i scored and I've been furiously cutting it into 12" lengths.  I've since employed to small children (my neighbours) since I got sick of cutting it and I'm paying them $2.50 for each bundle they cut :)
It's a pretty good tan as it is but I need to add some green and brown and a slightly darker tan to the suit.

I think I'll buy a shit ton of RIT dyes and see how they go.  I'm a bit scared to go back to the craft shop, the old duck who runs it has blue hair and tried to chat me up


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 23, 2009)

Did you try spray paint?

I have used it with good success...


----------



## NOMAD (Dec 25, 2009)

Rit Dye is the way to go!!  I want to say the red #6 if i am correct from memory when put in a bucket and added will get you a nice brown color!!

We use to dye but pre-collored is the best option.  See if you can find it online and order!!


----------



## ghillie762 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have several different ghillies suits (if thats what your wanting to dye the jute for) and I have found that the natural tan/earthy tone works the best. The ones I have with dyed fabric I washed in light bleach then used rit brand dye to acheive the colors.I also had to double the amount of dye to get deeper colors. Light/diluted bleach will help remove any wax or oils that may be present in the material. Remember that a ghilliesuit is just a base if thats what you need dyed jute for. Tie in elements of your background to the base color to always look natural. Good luck


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheers for the tips guys.
Yeah it's for a suit, the last one I made I dethreaded burlap and then used raven oil which is in the system to darken patches but it doesnt stick as such and every time it rains you get a lot of fading and it sticks to your skin, it also makes you smell like a brand new bookcase.


----------



## ARS-031 (Dec 28, 2009)

If you can get stuff sent where you are, I have used this product http://www.ghilliesuits.com/customghilliesuitkits.aspx and been happy. If your going to strip threads down and do the dye path, better you than me ;)


----------

